

Why don't notebook users protect each other from theft using their webcams? - amichail

For example, they could form a surveillance network in a public library for this purpose. If a theft occurs, they could send their videos to the police.
======
stretchwithme
Because its easier to buy and use a cable lock.

Unless, like me, you've got a Mac Book Air whose design must be unencumbered
by such pedestrian concerns.

